# Bangs vaccination...



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

I know a heifer should receive the Bangs vaccination from 4 months to 1 year old...But if the heifer goes over say 6 weeks and she is 13 and a half months old ...Is it to late to give her the vaccination???...Why the time fame anyway>>>Thanks...MissKitty


----------



## lilsassafrass (May 13, 2002)

the time frame iif i remember from asking my own vet ohh so many many years ago .. is because if they receive the shot after a certain age .. then later they have blood drawn for bangs test .. then the sample will titer positive ...(not that they will have it ) 
personally I dont bother with calfhoods .. unless i know that calf is destined for out of state sale to a state that requires it ( that way i dont have to have blood drawn when I do sell her or show her ....) or thats the idea for me .. usually I end up doing tb .. and brucellosis anyway so its on the health papers 
Paula


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

4 to 6 months...not before, not after according to our vet.
If you vaccinate after six months they run the rick of a false positive on the annual testing (if you do annual).
We've been negative for Bangs and TB for 45 or 48 years now (would have to check the records to be sure). We test annually.

The other farm I work at does vaccinate as long as the calf is under seven months old and they have had to deal with false positives...


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

Roseanna do you not vacinnate for BAngs???...I think I am reading it correctly??..We missed the time period and We feel terrible about it but think it would be a bad mistake to vacinnate her now...It is just our milk cow and her...she is last years milk cows heifer...Do you just vaccinate one time for Bangs???...We have no intention of selling her so there is no problem there...She comes in no contact with other cows and we plan to AI her...We have learned at her expense this time...Thanks so much for the info...MissKitty


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

Our milk cow...Ms Ellie came from a dairy so was tested annually...WE have had her a year this past MAy and never have had her tested...The vet said the chances of our hweifer getting bangs was slim to none in the enviroment she is in...The nest calf will be vaccinated at thwe right time for sure...I hate that the calf has run the risk because of our neglect and ignorance...But my husband knew he neede to have it done but keep puuting it off and putting it off...mainly because the little heifer...Start Baby is his "heart" and she does what she wants to and he doesn't cross her...She doesn't want to load up in the trailor...so no trip to the vet...Now it is too late...
Thanks for the info...MissKitty


----------

